# Samsung SSD 840 Evo: Trotzt Patch keine Besserung



## Merrel (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

Im Oktober letzten Jahres wurde ein Patch für die Samsung SSD Evo 840 veröffentlicht. Dieser sollte Probleme im Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit fixen.

Nun wurde bekannt das dieser Patch wohl überhaupt nichts gebracht hat. in manchen Fällen sollen nur 30 MByte/s erreicht werden.

Laut Anandtech arbeitet Samsung an einer neuen Lösung um das Problem zu beheben. Der Patch soll angeblich im März veröffentlicht werden.

Ich habe euch mal einen Anhang hinzugefügt der ein Benchmark meiner 840 Evo zeigt.


Quelle:

Samsung SSD 840 Evo: Schon wieder Ärger mit Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen - CHIP

AnandTech | Samsung Releases Statement on 840 EVO Performance - Another Fix Is In the Works


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

Der Patch hat damals wohl nichts anderes getan als alle Daten ein mal aufzufrischen.

Ich kann bestätigen, dass die 840er bei mir wieder anfängt abzubauen - lange nicht so stark wie beim ersten mal wo sie unter 10MB/s gefallen ist bei alöten Daten aber ich bin schon wieder an vereinzelten Stellen der SSD bei "nur" ~200 MB/s wo es sonst rund 500 sind.

Man sehen was die nächste "Lösung" so bringt...
Gut, dass die 840 nur meine Arbeits-SSD ist... bis Samsung das hier endlich im Griff hat kanns gut sein dass ich die 100TB Schreibleistung geknackt habe und die SSD sowieso auf der Tauschliste steht. 

EDIT: So wie ich die Quellen verstehe will Samsung das Restoration Tool einfach in ihre Magician-Software einbauen wo der Anwender es dann mehrfach ausführen kann... so alle 6 Monate wenns wieder nötig ist.

Nicht grade ne souveräne Lösung aber immerhin eine Lösung.


----------



## Merrel (22. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt. Aber es ist ne ziemlich beknackte Lösung. Wenn zum Beispiel ein Anwender nur moderate oder nur wenige Kenntnisse hat wird dieser wohl auf der Strecke bleiben. Ich wäre dafür das Samsung ein Umtausch anbietet. Bring deine alte 840 Evo und bekomme eine 850 (Evo)


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

Ein Anwender der so moderate Kenntnisse hat wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht bemerken dass die SSD statt 500 noch 200 MB/s liest. Mir ists auch erst aufgefallen als Crysis3 auf einmal 2 Minuten gebraucht hat um nen Spielstand zu laden als ichs wieder rausgekramt hatte - da war die SSD aber auch schon auf 10 MB/s runter.

Eine solche Umtauschaktion wirds sicher nicht geben. Das ist genauso hanebüchen wie wenn jetzt NV kommen würde und dir für ne 970 ne 980 schenken würde. Sowas macht kein Hersteller. 


Wie gesagt ich kann damit leben wenn ich die SSD 2x im Jahr refreshen muss. Man lernt ja dazu - das war die letzte TLC-SSD die ich gekauft habe.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein Screen meiner 840 Evo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich etwas tun? Sieht ja irgendwie schon so aus.


----------



## Merrel (22. Februar 2015)

Was würdest du den tun wollen  und warum sind doch gute werte


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2015)

Hast Du ein RAID oder sowas? Oder warum sieht das bei dir soviel besser aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

Die Werte vom AS sind hier nicht gefragt, du brauchst ein Tool welches die SSD von vorne nach hinten Bencht, etwa "HDTune". Eine SSD sollte bei dem Graph überall die gleiche Leserate erreichen. Wenn du "Abstürze" nach unten hast haste da alte Dateien getroffen...

SSD wenn sie ok ist:
http://www.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/HDTune-Pro-Bench.png

840Evo mit alten Daten (im schlimmste Falle):
https://i.warosu.org/data/g/img/0447/00/1413402654777.png

Der ASS würde in beiden Fällen die volle Leistung bescheinigen weil er ja frische Daten schreibt.


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2015)

Gibts eine Alternative zum HDTune was man nicht installieren braucht? (portable)


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

Ich kenne keines, wüsste aber auch nicht was dagegen spricht die paar KB zu installieren.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Werte vom AS sind hier nicht gefragt, du brauchst ein Tool welches die SSD von vorne nach hinten Bencht, etwa "HDTune". Eine SSD sollte bei dem Graph überall die gleiche Leserate erreichen. Wenn du "Abstürze" nach unten hast haste da alte Dateien getroffen...
> 
> SSD wenn sie ok ist:
> http://www.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/HDTune-Pro-Bench.png
> ...



Ah, verstehe. Dann werde ich es mal mit HD Tune probieren!

€: Sieht doch ganz gut aus, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, "ganz gut" kommt hin. Es sind schon Drops vorhanden aber noch nichts schlimmes.

Wenns komplett rund läuft siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LennoxBLN (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung habe.
Doch mir kommt es so vor, als wenn mein Win-Start sich um ca. 5-8 Sek verlangsamt hat im Laufe der Nutzung von ca. 7 Monaten!

Kann das was mit dem benannten Problem zu tun haben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

Das kann nicht nur damit zu tun haben, die Chance ist sehr hoch dass es genau das ist ("vorne" hast du die größten probleme und genau da wirs wohl Windows liegen da das als erstes auf die SSD gekommen ist schätze ich. Die Daten weiter hinten sind "neuer" und entsprechend schneller lesbar). Hast du das Performance Restoration Tool schon benutzt? Falls nicht kannst dus jetzt nutzen und die ganzen drops sollten (zumindest für die nächsten 3,4 Monate) wieder verschwunden sein. 

Hier gibts das Tool - zur Sicherheit natürlich wichtige Daten vorher backuppen, auch wenn das Tool keinerlei Schaden anrichtet sofern nicht grade bei Nutzung der Strom ausfällt:
www.samsung.com/global/business/sem...tware/Samsung_Performance_Restoration_V11.zip

Und nimm dir ne Minute Zeit... je nach Größe der SSD kanns länger dauern. Bei meinem 1TB-Modell hat das Tool über ne Stunde gerattert...


----------



## pedi (23. Februar 2015)

ist wohl auch nicht so toll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine ahnung, wie man nur das kleine bildchen hierhin bekommt.
wenn ich das reperaturtool ausführe, ist das innerhalb einer sekunde fertig, stimmt ja auch nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2015)

Bei deiner SSD gibts nichts zu reparieren - das weiß das Tool auch.
Die kleinen SSDs sind (wegen fehlender Parallelisierung wenn weniger Speicherchips vorhanden sind) generell langsamer als die großen und Einbrüche hast du keine. Entsprechend muss das Tool auch nichts reparieren.


----------



## pedi (23. Februar 2015)

danke für die aufklärung.
dann ist also alles im grünen bereich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2015)

Stimmt bei meiner noch alles ? Wenn ich die Werte mit denen weiter oben vergleiche scheibar nicht?

Edit: habe jetzt mal weiter im Treat gelesen und werde es auch mit dem anderen Tool noch versuchen. Aber woher kommen die gigantischen Unterschiede zwischen meinem und dem ersten Bild hier im Treat ?


Score 1016 vs 27421

Scheint bei mir wohl auch wieder Probleme zu machen oder ? siehe beide Bilder


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Aber woher kommen die gigantischen Unterschiede zwischen meinem und dem ersten Bild hier im Treat ?




Der User des ersten Bildes hat per Magician Tool den "Rapid Mode" aktiviert. Dadurch wird der RAM des PCs als Zwischenspeicher genutzt und die Daten erst in den RAM geschrieben und danach (mit wesentlich kleinerer Geschwindigkeit) auf die SSD geschrieben.

Das Tool bemerkt das nicht und liest daher die Geschwindigkeit des RAM-Zwischenspeichers was natürlich extrem viel schneller ist - das hatt mit der echten Geschwindigkeit der SSD aber nichts zu tun. Es hat gewisse Vorteile bei gewissen Arbeiten aber den kollossalen nachteil dass im Falle eines Systemabsturzes/Stromausfalls usw. die Daten korrupt/weg sind da der RAM ja flüchtig ist. Ist sozusagen ein kleiner Geschwindigkeitsboost auf Kosten der Datensicherheit.


----------



## Merrel (23. Februar 2015)

Da hast du mich ertappt. Aber ein bisschen trollen darf bei einer solchen Meldung sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> Da hast du mich ertappt.


Mit sowas kannste nem alten Nerd doch nix vormachen. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe nicht mal drauf geachtet, erst als die Frage danach kam^^

@Schumi: Da sind wieder erste Drops erkennbar, das Problem bahnt sich wider an.

Hab grade bei mir nachgesehen... meine Evo war damals auf 10 MB/s runter. So schlimm ists nicht aktuell aber man sieht schon dass die alten Daten bei mir (an zwei "Stellen" der SSD, einmal Musiksammlung/Bilder und einmal STEAM-Ordner... beides Daten die sich bei mir selten ändern) wieder abbauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LennoxBLN (23. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann nicht nur damit zu tun haben, die Chance ist sehr hoch dass es genau das ist ("vorne" hast du die größten probleme und genau da wirs wohl Windows liegen da das als erstes auf die SSD gekommen ist schätze ich. Die Daten weiter hinten sind "neuer" und entsprechend schneller lesbar). Hast du das Performance Restoration Tool schon benutzt? Falls nicht kannst dus jetzt nutzen und die ganzen drops sollten (zumindest für die nächsten 3,4 Monate) wieder verschwunden sein.
> 
> Hier gibts das Tool - zur Sicherheit natürlich wichtige Daten vorher backuppen, auch wenn das Tool keinerlei Schaden anrichtet sofern nicht grade bei Nutzung der Strom ausfällt:
> www.samsung.com/global/business/sem...tware/Samsung_Performance_Restoration_V11.zip
> ...



Habe das Tool benutzt. Sieht jetzt viel besser aus....Danke dir

Das muss ich jetzt alle paar Monate wiederholen?! Oder wie siehts aus?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2015)

aha nun habe ich das wohl verstanden und werde erst mal noch nichts machen aber das Tool von Samsung bei Zeiten wohl noch mal ausführen bzw. ich muss es wohl mal neu Installieren, scheine es gelöscht zu haben

Danke

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2015)

LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Das muss ich jetzt alle paar Monate wiederholen?! Oder wie siehts aus?



Aktuell funktioniert es nur einmalig.

Samsung arbeitet aber an einer (dauerhaften?) Lösung die im März vorgestellt werden soll.
Entweder gibts dann ein Update das das Problem ein für alle mal aus der Welt schafft oder das Tool das Daten auffrischt wird in die Toolbox Magician eingebaut und man sollte es eben so grob 2x im Jahr mal drüberlutschen lassen.


----------



## BikeRider (23. Februar 2015)

Laut Toms Hardware vom 23.02.15 kündigt Samsung wohl ein neues Firmwareupdate an.
Hier der Link zur Quelle Samsung: Neues Firmware-Update für SSD 840 Evo


----------



## Dooma (24. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: So wie ich die Quellen verstehe will Samsung das Restoration Tool einfach in ihre Magician-Software einbauen wo der Anwender es dann mehrfach ausführen kann... so alle 6 Monate wenns wieder nötig ist.
> 
> Nicht grade ne souveräne Lösung aber immerhin eine Lösung.


Das wär aber nicht so toll, ich hab 4 von den Dingern für den Server (BS) im Raid. Ich kann doch nicht alle 6 Monate das Raid auseinanderreißen nur um das Tool auszuführen und damit meinen Betrieb kurzfristig lahmlegen.


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2015)

Falls das Tool im RAID überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Merrel (24. Februar 2015)

Ich bezweifle das sich für das Update noch groß mühe gemacht wird. Leider...


----------



## MDJ (25. Februar 2015)

Ist das nicht eigentlich nen "Sachmangel"? 
Ne andere Frage: Das Problem betrifft ja eigentlich grundlegend SSD´s, die im Betrieb sind, wo aber manche Daten lange Zeit nicht zugegriffen wird. Das heißt, wenn ich so ne SSD als externe Taschen-Festplatte nutze, sollte es sich ja eigentlich nicht wirklich auswirken.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Samsung arbeitet aber an einer (dauerhaften?) Lösung die im März vorgestellt werden soll.


Am Ende bringen die noch nen "Feature", was einfach das Alter der Daten immer in Echtzeit abscannt und im Hintergrund diese Daten immer neu schreibt 
Nach dem Motto, wenn eine Datei mit einer zu niedrigen Geschwindigkeit gelesen wird, wird sie automatisch beim lesen neu geschrieben, somit hat man immer alles frisch


----------



## Dooma (25. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Falls das Tool im RAID überhaupt funktioniert.


Nö, tut es nicht. War aber auch keine Frage. Deswegen MUSS ja eine permanente Lösung her. Sonst muss ich die Platten austauschen, fände ich jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## Merrel (25. Februar 2015)

Wer setzt schon mal die Sammelklage auf? Evt. haben wir ja den Gerichtstermin nach dem NVIDIA Mob.


----------



## MDJ (25. Februar 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> Wer setzt schon mal die Sammelklage auf? Evt. haben wir ja den Gerichtstermin nach dem NVIDIA Mob.


Das ist ja die Frage, ob dies ein Sachmangel ist. Wenn ja, würd es mich arg wundern, wieso deshalb noch kein Shitstorm losging...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2015)

weil aktuell die ganzen hobbytrolle auf nvidia schießen, da bleibt kein shitstorm für samsung mehr übrig


----------



## Merrel (25. Februar 2015)

das ließe sich bestimmt ändern


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> weil aktuell die ganzen hobbytrolle auf nvidia schießen, da bleibt kein shitstorm für samsung mehr übrig



So sieht's aus 

Ist ja schließlich auch wesentlich krasser, dass eine Grafikkarte in einigen Extremsituationen den einen oder anderen Ruckler hat, als wenn den Leuten irgendwann alle alten Daten von der SSD verschwinden...


----------



## Merrel (25. Februar 2015)

verschwinden tun se ja nicht. Sie werden nur noch schwer aufrufbar.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> verschwinden tun se ja nicht. Sie werden nur noch schwer aufrufbar.



Naja, WARUM werden sie schwerer aufrufbar... Denk mal nach. Und lass die Daten noch ein paar Jährchen länger altern... Am besten während die Platte nicht angeschlossen ist und keine Chance hat, den Inhalt zu refreshen...


----------



## Merrel (25. Februar 2015)

abwarten würde ich mal sagen


----------



## MDJ (25. Februar 2015)

Mehr als warten geht ja nicht ^^ Aber würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es so kommt, wie ich auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben hab, dass immer alles neu geschrieben wird, was beim lesen eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit unterschreitet ^^

Betrifft das also nur TLC-Chips?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Betrifft das also nur TLC-Chips?



Mit den TLCs hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Februar 2015)

Sondern? Ist es nicht so dass die TLCs die Daten nicht so gut speichern wie gedacht? Oder wird der Controller vergesslich?


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2015)

Die 840 Pro hat MLC und dort tritt das Problem nicht auf.
Das TLC hinterlässt schon irgendwie einen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## MDJ (26. Februar 2015)

Wie ist es, wenn ich die Festplatte aus dem PC ausbaue und paar Monate in der Schublade hab? Der Bug kommt ja, laut Aussagen, durch den Flash-Management-Software-Algorithmus, womit sich die SSD selbst von Zeit zu Zeit kalibrieren.  Ich hab es jetzt so verstanden, dass der Bug sich nur entwickelt, wenn die SSD im Betrieb ist?
Dann kann ich sie ja irgendwann als externe Festplatte nutzen


----------



## Merrel (26. Februar 2015)

Interessante Frage, hat wer ne Idee wie es sein könnte


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2015)

Mit Sicherheit weiß es keiner. 

Logisch macht es aber keinen Sinn, dass die Daten nur dann schwächer werden, wenn die Platte benutzt wird. Ich denke, gerade wenn die Platte nicht angeschlossen ist, ist die Gefahr groß, dass die Daten irgendwann unlesbar werden, weil die Platte dann auch keine Chance hat im Hintergrund die Daten aufzufrischen.


----------



## Merrel (26. Februar 2015)

Sollte das so sein würde sich ein gewaltiger shitstorm anbahnen.  AUA


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Februar 2015)

Meine nächste SSD kommt aber mit Sicherheit nicht von Samsung im SSD Markt gibt ja genügend alternativen im Gegensatz zum GPU- und CPU Markt.


----------



## MDJ (26. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Logisch macht es aber keinen Sinn, dass die Daten nur dann schwächer werden, wenn die Platte benutzt wird. Ich denke, gerade wenn die Platte nicht angeschlossen ist, ist die Gefahr groß, dass die Daten irgendwann unlesbar werden, weil die Platte dann auch keine Chance hat im Hintergrund die Daten aufzufrischen.


Nach den Erklärungen nach, löst ja aber der " Flash-Management-Software-Algorithmus" das Problem aus.

Ich zitiere  aus der News vom 15.10.14:


> Der Leistungsabfall wird durch einen Fehler im Flash-Management-Software-Algorithmus verursacht. Über den Flash-Management-Software-Algorithmus kalibrieren sich die SSDs von Zeit zu Zeit selbst, um Veränderungen in den Speicherzellen zu registrieren. Der Fehler führt nun dazu, dass die Samsung Evo 840 diesen Prozess besonders aggressiv durchführt und dadurch einen Abfall der Gesamtleistung verursacht.
> 
> Quelle: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Performance Restoration Tool löst Problem mit alten Daten


Klingt ja an sich, dass der "Bug" im laufenden Betrieb zustande kommt. Wenn die Platte in einem externen Festplattengehäuse in der Schublade schlummert, kann dieser Algorithmus ja eigentlich kein Unfug anstellen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Nach den Erklärungen nach, löst ja aber der " Flash-Management-Software-Algorithmus" das Problem aus.
> 
> Ich zitiere  aus der News vom 15.10.14:
> 
> Klingt ja an sich, dass der "Bug" im laufenden Betrieb zustande kommt. Wenn die Platte in einem externen Festplattengehäuse in der Schublade schlummert, kann dieser Algorithmus ja eigentlich kein Unfug anstellen.



Wie gesagt, genau wissen kann man es nicht. Sagen wir mal so, ich hatte das Glück, dass ich meine Bestellung für die Evo seinerzeit noch stornieren konnte. So richtig mag ich der TLC Technik nicht vertrauen.


----------



## Merrel (26. Februar 2015)

warum ist doch nur ein Software Fehler, oder hast du gehört das alle TLC's diese Problematik aufweisen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> warum ist doch nur ein Software Fehler, oder hast du gehört das alle TLC's diese Problematik aufweisen.



Es ist kein Softwarefehler. TLCs verlieren ihre Ladung schneller als MLC und SLC-NANDs (genauer: sie verlieren sie nicht viel schneller aber ein Ladungszustand einer TLC Zelle muss sehr viel genauer ausgelesen werden da 3 Bits in einem Ladungszustand gespeichert werden statt einem oder zwei). Die Performanceeinbrüche bei alten Daten kommen daher, weil der Controller alte Daten mehrfach lesen muss um sicher zu sein welches Bit denn da nun gespeichert ist weil so "schwach" geworden ist.

Die Software wurde nur angepasst um das effizienter hinzubekommen und die Daten wurden ein mal Refreshed (deswegen tritt das Problem ja jetzt erneut auf).

Die Frage ist nur, ob die Ladungen mit der zeit so schwach werden dass sie völlig unlesbar sind (Datenverlust) oder ob man sich einem Level annähert, das zwar niedrig ist aber nicht nennenswert weiter absinkt (so dass die Daten nur schwach da sind aber erhalten bleiben) - das konnte (bzw. wollte) noch niemand beantworten.


----------



## Merrel (26. Februar 2015)

Ah ich glaube das löst so einige Fragen bei machen =P, Thumbs up 4 you


----------



## Merrel (27. Februar 2015)

Kann eigentlich sonst noch jemand von Problemen berichten?


----------



## hbf878 (27. Februar 2015)

[url=http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Samsung-SSD-840-Evo-Weiterhin-Performance-Probleme-2532491.html schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung-SSD 840 Evo: Weiterhin Performance-Probleme | heise online[/url]]Nun häufen sich erneut Berichte über geringe Datentransferraten. Auch diesmal sind scheinbar ältere Dateien betroffen, und die Übertragungsraten liegen erneut im zweistelligen Bereich. Allerdings sind wohl nicht alle Exemplare der SSD 840 Evo betroffen, wie Versuche mit einem Produkt aus dem Bestand der c't-Redaktion zeigten: Mit seinerzeit aktualisierter Firmware tritt das Problem nicht auf. Diese SSD lag seit den Tests im Oktober im Schrank.


Könnte also sein, dass sich das Problem verschärft, wenn die SSD in Betrieb ist, und dass die niedrigeren Schreibraten nicht allein durch Liegenlassen verursacht werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2015)

Theoretisch sollte das egal sein - die Zelle die langsam ihre Ladung verliert weiß nicht, ob die SSD gerade arbeitet oder im Schrank liegt.


----------



## Merrel (28. Februar 2015)

Haha schöner vergleich


----------



## .::ASDF::. (28. Februar 2015)

Bei mir siehts so aus 500 GB SSD bei durchschnittlich 348 MB/s:
Gut das ich mir damals nicht die 1 TB-Version geholt habe.


----------



## Merrel (3. März 2015)

Das stimmt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. März 2015)

Könnten von dem Problem auch andere SSD von Samsung, wie meine erste 840 120 GB oder von anderen Herstellern betroffen sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2015)

Das Problem sich langsam entdadener Zellen hat prinzipiell jeder NAND-Speicher (das hat jeder Kondensator ), unabhängig von Hersteller und Modell.
Beim TLC von Samsung ists aber so stark aufgetreten dass der Controller Leseprobleme bekommt und die Performance einbricht. Prinzipiell kann das bei allen (vorrangig TLC-) SSDs passieren, in welchem Umfang oder nach welcher Zeit ist aber unklar.


----------



## wolflux (4. März 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem sich langsam entdadener Zellen hat prinzipiell jeder NAND-Speicher (das hat jeder Kondensator ), unabhängig von Hersteller und Modell.
> Beim TLC von Samsung ists aber so stark aufgetreten dass der Controller Leseprobleme bekommt und die Performance einbricht. Prinzipiell kann das bei allen (vorrangig TLC-) SSDs passieren, in welchem Umfang oder nach welcher Zeit ist aber unklar.



Hm, ich habe eine EVO und eine Pro von Samsung und mir war schon klar das die irgendwann etwas langsamer werden, aber von 500 auf 200 Mb/S ist sehr viel und was ich fragen wollte,  wie erkenne ich eine SSD mit TLC. sofort? Sorry habe nicht alles gelesen,  bin etwas faul.
Gruss


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2015)

Die SSD`s mit TLC sind eindeutig gekennzeichnet.
Solid State Drives (SSD) mit NAND-Typ: TLC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Deine 840 PRO hat keinen TLC.


----------



## wolflux (4. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die SSD`s mit TLC sind eindeutig gekennzeichnet.
> Solid State Drives (SSD) mit NAND-Typ: TLC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



 , danke dir ☺


----------



## Merrel (5. März 2015)

Und hat eventuell jemand schon was gehört wann der Patch released wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2015)

Unveränderte Auskunft seitens Samsung: "Voraussichtlich im März"

Bedeutet: "Keine Ahnung... wir arbeiten dran"


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2015)

Oder: 
"Wenns lang genug dauert kaufens eh eine neue SSD."


----------



## Merrel (7. März 2015)

Business is War


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2015)

SSD 840 Evo: Samsung bekÃ¤mpft â€žAltersschwÃ¤cheâ€œ Mitte April erneut - ComputerBase

Les ich das richtig das die 840 Basic nie offiziell im Gespräch war?
Ich werd ao schnell keine Samsung-SSD mehr kaufen, nur gut das meine letzten vier Stück von Crucial kommen.
Ein Witz was Samsung hier abzieht, wenn es nicht funktioniert dann sollen sie auch dazu stehen.


----------



## hbf878 (2. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> SSD 840 Evo: Samsung bekÃ¤mpft â€žAltersschwÃ¤cheâ€œ Mitte April erneut - ComputerBase
> 
> Les ich das richtig das die 840 Basic nie offiziell im Gespräch war?
> Ich werd ao schnell keine Samsung-SSD mehr kaufen, nur gut das meine letzten vier Stück von Crucial kommen.
> Ein Witz was Samsung hier abzieht, wenn es nicht funktioniert dann sollen sie auch dazu stehen.


Ja, so habe ich das auch verstanden. Die 840 (ohne Namenszusatz, "Basic" war nur die Ausstattungsvariante) mit TLC hat das selbe Problem, bekommt aber keinen Fix mehr. 
Finde es sowieso unverständlich, wie man damals die Billig-TLC-SSD von Samsung kaufen konnte, obwohl die MLC-Linien von Crucial und Konsorten durchgehend billiger waren. Und dann hat die 840 auch in den Haltbarkeitstests so verkackt...   
Wer die 840 gekauft hat, tat das wahrscheinlich nur wegen des "Samsung"-Aufdrucks, ähnlich wie man es im Smartphonebereich von Apple kennt... 

edit: Komisch, dass man bei der 840 Evo auch nichts tut. Wo bleibt das versprochene März-Firmwareupdate?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> edit: Komisch, dass man bei der 840 Evo auch nichts tut. Wo bleibt das versprochene März-Firmwareupdate?



Das kommt nach aktueller Meldung am 14. April.


----------



## Merrel (2. April 2015)

Und wenn nicht? kann ich dann einen Antrag an Samsung auf Erstattung und Schadensersatz stellen? Ich würde es wagen


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2015)

Kannste versuchen - mehr als ein müdes lächeln bekommste aber nicht weil nirgends eine Mindestübertragungsrate garantiert wird (deswegen steht da "bis zu" auf der Packung. 1 MB/s ist auch "bis zu 550".)

Wenn das Update nicht kommt - stört mich das auch nicht. Da ich die SSD größtenteils als Arbeitstier verwende sind die allermeisten Daten darauf nicht "alt". Und meine Musiksammlung die alt ist spielt auch mit 5 MB/s super. 

Wenn ein Update kommt probier ichs, wenn nicht eben nicht, wenn die SSD durch ist oder wahlweise SSDs bezahlbar werden die mehr als 1 TB haben wird sie eben von einer ersetzt die kein Samsung-Etikett hat. 


EDIT: Nach aktuellem Bench ist die Minimalrate noch bei 78 MB/s... geht noch, beim ersten mal wo sie abgeschmiert ist warens noch 3.


----------



## Merrel (13. April 2015)

Morgen ist es soweit dann soll ja angeblich der Patch erscheinen


----------



## sinchilla (13. April 2015)

sind eig. alle 840er betroffen? hab die ja im raid laufen vllt. kompensiert das etwas. magican kann ich eh nich laufen lassen weil die software nicht mit nem raid kompatibel ist.

hab grad keine vergleichsdaten aber merk bisher keine probs läuft alles wie es soll.


----------



## MDJ (13. April 2015)

sinchilla schrieb:


> sind eig. alle 840er betroffen? hab die ja im raid laufen vllt. kompensiert das etwas. magican kann ich eh nich laufen lassen weil die software nicht mit nem raid kompatibel ist.
> 
> hab grad keine vergleichsdaten aber merk bisher keine probs läuft alles wie es soll.


Die 840Evo-Serie halt 
Für Geschwindigkeits-Tests musst du nicht unbedingt Magician nehmen, da geht eigentlich jedes Prog, was Geschwindigkeiten auslesen kann. Ob die aber im Raid funktionieren, keine Ahnung xD


----------



## hbf878 (13. April 2015)

sinchilla schrieb:


> sind eig. alle 840er betroffen?


Samsung SSD 840: betroffen, kein Patch in Aussicht
Samsung SSD 840 EVO: betroffen, Patch in Aussicht
Samsung SSD 840 Pro: nicht betroffen


----------



## Merrel (14. April 2015)

Und hat wer schon ein Patch bzw Update bekommen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2015)

Och ihr nehmt die Angaben aber auch genau. 

Immer dran denken von "Marketing" nach "Deutsch" zu übersetzen.

Wenn die sagen "Wir arbeiten daran, bis mitte April ein weiteres Update anzubieten" heißt das übersetzt "Wenn alles super läuft kriegen wir was einigermaßen brauchbares raus bevor Mai ist. Wird zwar wahrscheinlich eher Juni/Juli wenns überhaupt funktioniert aber wir halten mal die Kunden ruhig". 

BTW: Meine 840 Evo ist beim Spieleordner mittlerweile runter auf 68 MB/s. Läuft weiter runter mit den Wochen. 
Gut dass es nur die Daten betrifft wo ich sowieso keine bandbreite brauche.


----------



## Merrel (14. April 2015)

Das ist einfach mies ;(

Hatte nur Hoffnung weil gestern eine neue Magician Version aufgetaucht die vermuten lies das am nächsten tag die Updates eingespielt werden.


----------



## Sepulzera (14. April 2015)

68MB/s ist aber schon lächerlich für eine SSD und meiner Meinung nach ein eindeutiger Mangel/Defekt am Produkt --> Reklamierung!


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2015)

Nein, es ist kein Mangel selbst wenn die SSD nur 5 MB/s liefert, das wurde bereits geklärt (sowas ist in den Beschreibungen explizit erwähnt - ist wie mit den ISP-Angeboten "bis zu 100 MBit". 1 MBit ist auch bis zu 100.).

Aber es scheint doch zu einer Besserung zu kommen, es gibt ein Update:
Firmware-Update für Samsungs 840 EVO scheint Probleme vorerst zu lösen

Die Firmware ist in der Lage, den Einbruch weniger stark zu gestalten, im Tool wir eine Optuion fürs neu schreiben angeboten. Somit kann man immerhin alle paar Monate die Daten neu schreiben und die Drops werden deutlich weniger ausgeprägt sein.
Es löst das Problem nicht vollständig aber es ist ein großer Schritt.


----------



## Merrel (15. April 2015)

Wo kann man sich den die tools laden oder sind die noch nicht draußen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2015)

Es ist offenbar noch nicht öffentlich zugänglich. Die neueste version des MagicianTools gibts bereits (das Tool updatet sich auch automatisch beim Starten), das Tool meldet aber bisher noch "aktuellste Firmware ist installiert".

Immerhin scheints doch schneller zu kommen als ich befürchtet hatte, wenns schon Tester gibt die die neue Firmware haben wird sie denke ich noch diesen Monat für alle kommen.


----------



## Merrel (15. April 2015)

Okay war bei mir auch so unter 4.6


----------



## Defenz0r (15. April 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Och ihr nehmt die Angaben aber auch genau.
> BTW: Meine 840 Evo ist beim Spieleordner mittlerweile runter auf 68 MB/s. Läuft weiter runter mit den Wochen.
> Gut dass es nur die Daten betrifft wo ich sowieso keine bandbreite brauche.





Dann mach ein Backup von deiner SSD z.B mit Acronis und spiel das Backup ein.
So hast du keine alten Daten mehr drauf und die SSD ist wieder schnell.
Hab selbst die 840 EVO und das hat super geklappt.

Wie viel Daten hast du schon geschrieben auf die SSD? Ich 5140GB
Firmware EXT0CB6Q


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2015)

Ich hab damit gar keine Probleme dass alte Daten langsam werden weil meine alten Daten sind wie gesagt nur Bilder, MP3s und der Spieleordner. Nichts davon braucht 500 MB/s, das braucht nicht mal 50 (Bilder und Musik braucht nicht mal 5 MB/s und ob ich jetzt 10 oder 15s auf nen geladenen Spielstart warte ist mir wenn ich mal Zeit zum zocken habe auch egal). 
Die 840EVO ist meine Arbeitsplatte zum größten Teil, sprich da schriebe ich Bild- und Tonspuren von Videos rum, die sind zwangsläufig immer neu (und riesengroß), die SSD hat in nem dreiviertel Jahr jetzt rund 22 TB runter. 

Ich warte jetzt mal die FW ab und wenn
1.) Sich die FW bewährt hat und keine Bugs auftreten und
2.) Die performance wirklich allzusehr sinkt

mache ich das Update, vorher eher nicht, wie gesagt ich habe noch keine Nachteile von dem Problem (und selbst wenn Daten unlesbar würden wäre das dank einiger Backups kein Thema).


----------



## Sepulzera (17. April 2015)

Bei 68 MB/s betrachte ich die verkehrswenstliche Eigenschaft einer SSD, nämlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten als eine HHD, als verletzt.
Gibt es hierzu schon (ähnliche) bekannte Rechtsfälle? In meinen Augen stellt das ganz klar einen Mangel dar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass die SSD über weite Bereiche ihre 500+ MB/s problemlos rausdrückt und damit die angepriesene Leistung voll erreicht. Dass das nicht überall zu 100% der Fall ist kannst du wohl nachweisen, damit aber die Herstellerangabe "bis zu x MB/s" zu überfahren halte ich für nahezu unmöglich.

Es ist ja auch legitim bis zu 550 MB/s anzupreisen obwohl das nur im günstigsten Falle (sequentielles Lesen einer 10GB großen Datei) klappt, im normalen Alltag beim lesen vieler kleiner Dateien womöglich noch single-threaded bringt ne SSD ja auch nur ne Handvoll MB/s zustade (was immer noch mehr ist als ne Handvoll KB/s bei HDDs...).

Wenn das mit dem Mangel so einfach gehen würde hätte man sicher schon von entsprechenden Austauschaktionen gehört denn das Problem haben ja Zehntausende an Kunden - nicht einer hat die SSD nach meinem Kenntnisstand von Samsung ersetzt bekommen.

Es wird nunmal nirgends eine Minimaltransferrate garantiert - und das ist es worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. April 2015)

Achja der Firmware Patch ist draußen, erste Sahne!

Samsung SSD Downloads | Samsung SSD

Version 4.6 vom Samsung Magician laden, Firmware update machen, Performance optimization machen, profit!


----------



## iReckyy (24. April 2015)

Kann man das irgendwie nachweisen/messen, dass es danach wieder funktioniert?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2015)

HDTune laufen lassen --> keine Einbrüche gut, Einbrüche schlecht. 

Aber ich persönlich warte noch ein paar Wochen ab. Alleine die Tatsache, dass Samsung die Anzahl der Downloads der Firmware/Magician pro Tag begrenzt hat sagt mir, dass sie nicht sicher sind obs richtig dauerhaft funktioniert - denn es gibt sonst keinen Grund irgendwas zu begrenzen bei gefühlt 3 MB großen Dateien.

Persönlich habe ich keine Lust auf Beta-Tester - DIE Zeit habe ich jetzt auch noch um zu sehen, ob im Laufe des Mais ein Shitstorm mit defekten 840EVOs erscheint oder nicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. April 2015)

Ja indem man danach einen Benchmark ausführt, z.B im Magician.
Meine Leserate ist jetzt wenigstens stabil und ich habe diese Werte:

Sequenzielles Lessen  547
Sequenzielles Schreiben 535

Direktes Lesen 96847
Direktes Schreiben 45578

Vorher hat alles geschwankt.

Wenn dir das nicht reicht machst du den ATTO Benchmark / HDTUNE / AS SSD


@Incredible Alk

Falls etwas kaputt geht dann kann man einen Ersatz fordern und hat ne nagelneue SSD sofern man noch in den gesetzl. 2 Jahren Widerrufsrecht ist.

Wer kein Backup macht bei SSD's ist selbst dran Schuld.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2015)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk
> 
> Falls etwas kaputt geht dann kann man einen Ersatz fordern und hat ne nagelneue SSD sofern man noch in den gesetzl. 2 Jahren Widerrufsrecht ist.
> 
> Wer kein Backup macht bei SSD's ist selbst dran Schuld.



Ja, natürlich kann man das. Und ja, ich habe ein (mehrfaches!) Backup der Daten auf der SSD.
Aber es ist mir einfach den Aufwand/Ärger nicht wert. Wenn ich jetzt das Update mache und sagen wir mal in 2 Wochen irgendwelche Daten korrupt wären müsste ich da rum Backuppen nur dass es vielleicht 2 Wochen später WIEDER so ist. Samsung zu erklären dass es an ihrer SSD liegt und sie tauschen müssen dürfte dabei auch eher schwierig sein und die Abwicklung Wochen bis Monate dauern.

Und den ganzen Stress nur wegen 100MB/s mehr bei alten Daten die die Bandbreite sowieso nicht brauchen (weils bei mir nur Musik und Spiele sind deren Daten älter als 4 Wochen werden)? Nein danke, so nötig hab ich Ärger nicht.

Wenn sich da die nächsten Wochen keine Berichte auftun mache ich das Update vielleicht. Falls es Komplikationen geben sollte oder ich schlicht keine Zeit oder Lust habe mache ichs eben nicht, die Arbeits-SSD wird sowieso alle 2-3 Jahre ausgewechselt (und der Ersatz wird garantiert keine TLC-NANDs mehr haben - das wird eher ne MX200 wobei ich gehofft hatte dass SSDs endlich über 1TB bezahlbar werden oder NVMe mal mehr kommt).


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. April 2015)

Ist die neue Firmware nun schon draußen ? Magician sagt jedenfalls es gibt keine neuere ok warum auch immer konnte nur 4.5 laden

Und was soll folgender mist die haben wohl ein paar Räder ab.


*We apologize for your inconvenience*

*Please try again within 24 hours*

From April 23-April 27, 2015, there is a daily limit on the number of the Magician 4.6 and 840EVO firmware(EXT0DB6Q) downloads.
Unfortunately, the download limit for the day has been reached, please try again within 24 hours.
We apologize for any inconvenience this might have caused you. Thank you.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2015)

Wie gesagt siehe Post #91.

Ich denke die begrenzen die mögliche Downloadzahl pro Tag um falls was schiefgeht nicht 100.000 wütende Kunden zu haben sondern nur 5000.

Die ersten die ds Ding runterladen sind eben die Betatester.


----------



## MDJ (24. April 2015)

Also ich verstehe es so, dass mit dem neuen Update der Algorithmus regelmäßig für ein Refresh alter Daten sorgt, der die Leserate aufrecht erhalten soll... stimmt das so?
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst vom Februar:


MDJ schrieb:


> Am Ende bringen die noch nen "Feature", was einfach das Alter der Daten immer in Echtzeit abscannt und im Hintergrund diese Daten immer neu schreibt
> Nach dem Motto, wenn eine Datei mit einer zu niedrigen Geschwindigkeit gelesen wird, wird sie automatisch beim lesen neu geschrieben, somit hat man immer alles frisch


Also aus meiner Sicht, eine permanente Abnutzung der Speicherzellen durch ständiges Neuschreiben. Vermutlich nicht so oft oder nicht permanent, aber dennoch...
Hätte mich jetzt auch gewundert, wenn sie eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden hätten. Aus meiner Sicht, gibt es keine andere Option, wenn die Zellen mit der Zeit die Lesbarkeit verlieren.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich es doch falsch verstanden hab...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2015)

Die Firmware macht dasselbe wie das Restoration Tool - nur heimlich im Hintergrund: Eben das neu Schreiben alter Daten.

Und ja, natürlich erzeugt das Verschleiß an den Nands - der ist aber so gering dass es keinerlei Rolle Spielt (denn es ist egal ob die SSD 90 oder 88   Jahre hält wenn du verstehst was ich meine).


----------



## MDJ (24. April 2015)

Man, dann war meine Vermutung im Februar ja echt gut 
Also im Prinzip wie bei HDD´s im Hintergrund das Defragmentieren läuft?


----------



## Defenz0r (24. April 2015)

Darf man die Firmware verbreiten?
Falls ja würde ich Sie hier einfach mal hochladen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip wie bei HDD´s im Hintergrund das Defragmentieren läuft?



Ja - nur eben immer nur mit den paar Daten die "alt genug" sind. So lange du die SSD beispielsweise als Temporäres Laufwerk nutzt (wie ich) wo fast keine Daten je "alt" werden macht der Algorithmus nichts. Der sucht wenn Leerlauf ist einfach einmal durch "ist was älter als x Tage und ist garde sonst nichts zu tun", falls beides ja --> neu schreiben, falls eins davon nein --> später nochmal probieren". Das einzige was nicht bekannt ist ist, wie groß Samsung das "x" und das "später" gewählt hat. 


@Defenz0r: Ganz ehrlich? keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Galford (24. April 2015)

Bisher habe ich bei zwei Spielen ein Problem mit Magican, nämlich das beim Spielstart immer wieder zwischen Desktop und Spiel gewechselt wird, was bei einem Spiel dazu führt, dass ich es nach ein paar Mal hin und her dann spielen kann, wobei beim zweiten der Bildschirm schlussendlich schwarz bleibt. Wenn ich Magician beende geht alles ohne Probleme. 

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem von Magician oder ist das jetzt neu, und woher kommt es? Natürlich ist das jetzt nicht so schlimm, immerhin reicht es Magican zu beenden oder gar nicht erst auszuführen.


----------



## Merrel (24. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich hab auch mal HD Tune drüber laufen lassen. hier das Ergebnis. Also leider noch alle 30 Sekunden Einbrüche.

EDIT: Hier noch Bild. In Magician habe jetzt die OS Optimierung auf Leistung gestellt.


----------



## sinchilla (25. April 2015)

mein ergebnis mit nem raid ohne magican bzw. dem neuen "patch":


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is das okay?

hier nochmal nen 2ter test:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fehler werden keine gemeldet:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nochmal gegentest mit einer fast 10 jahre alten hdd:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:





> Und ja, natürlich erzeugt das Verschleiß an den Nands - der ist aber so  gering dass es keinerlei Rolle Spielt (denn es ist egal ob die SSD 90  oder 88   Jahre hält wenn du verstehst was ich meine).



wie kann denn ein NAND verschleissen es ist doch nur ne logikverbindung welche kein highlevelsignal ausgibt wenn beide eingänge highlevel sind. also ne umgekehrte reihenschaltung bzw. k1 als NC.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. April 2015)

Du musst den Raid 0 auflösen, beide SSD's Patchen.
Außerdem ist ein RAID 0 mit ner SSD kaum Sinnvoll.
Der neue Magician hat auch wieder die Funktion (RAPID MODE)
Falls du den verwenden willst, musst du den alten deaktivieren und den neuen wieder aktivieren.

Hier mal meine 840 EVO ohne RAID und mit optimalen SSD Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2015)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wie kann denn ein NAND verschleissen es ist doch nur ne logikverbindung welche kein highlevelsignal ausgibt wenn beide eingänge highlevel sind. also ne umgekehrte reihenschaltung bzw. k1 als NC.



Dadurch, dass die Leiterbahnen/Zellen durch den Flashvorgang beim Schreiben mechanisch zerstört werden.


> nders als magnetische Medien können Flash-Speicher nicht direkt  überschrieben werden. Bei Flash-Speichern müssen die Blöcke zuerst  gelöscht werden, ehe sie wieder mit neuen Daten beschrieben werden  können. Ein Schreibzyklus besteht daher aus einem Löschvorgang und einer  anschließenden Neuprogrammierung, auch bekannt als Program-Erase- oder  P/E-Zyklus. Jeder Schreibzugriff führt zu einer kleinen, aber  irreparablen Veränderung an der Struktur des Halbleiters, welche seine  Fähigkeit reduziert, Daten zuverlässig zu behalten. Aus diesem Grund  wird die Lebensdauer von NAND-Flash-Speicher in einer endlichen Zahl an  P/E-Zyklen angegeben.



(Hardware: Flash-Speicher und seine Haltbarkeit â€“ elektroniknet.de)



Das alles ist nur für Priovatanwender ziemlich egal weil selbst TLC-Speicher der nur etwa 2000 P/E-Zyklen erträgt bei einer 250GB-SSD die Größenordnung von 500 TB schreiben kann (in Praxistests erreichen viele SSDs den Petabytebereich). Selbst wenn du 50GB/Tag schreibst was für normale Anwender sehr viel ist hält die SSD 27 Jahre...


----------



## kegg (25. April 2015)

Also irgendwie komm ich ins Grübeln wenn ich hier die Benchmarks sehe.
Mein OS ist gerade mal 3-4 Wochen alt. Trotzdem sieht der Benchmark so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2015)

Bei dir ists sowieso davon limitiert, dass du die SSD offenbar nur an einen SATA2-Anschluss angeschlossen hast.


----------



## kegg (25. April 2015)

Nein ist kein 2er Port gewesen. Habe ein Z77 Board, daher nur 2 Sata-3 von Intel, auf dem Board sind aber 4 weiter von einem anderen Controller. Bin aber selber nach dem Post auf die Idee gekommen und habe nochmal genau ins Handbuch geschaut. Blöder Fehler.

Jetzt habe ich es mal geändert und das BIOS vermeintlich richtig konfiguriert. Konnte zwischen HDD oder SSD angeschlossen wählen und habe es logischerweise auf SSD gestellt. Nur erreiche ich noch lange nicht die Werte von anderen mit 120Gb/250GB Modellen und das stört mich gerade am meisten. Die Drops sind mir im Moment nicht so wichtig, sondern dass die Platte im Allgemeinen gerade ziemlich schlecht dasteht.

Hier der neue Benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deinem Post würde ich entnehmen, dass S-ATA2 bis zu 250 Mb/s an Transferrate schafft?! Habe mich darum noch nie gekümmert und könnte dann eine ältere SSD hier, doch noch irgendwo zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2015)

SATA2 schafft 300 MB/s die in der Praxis nicht ganz erreicht werden, SATA3 kann 600MB/S die ebenfalls nicht ganz erreicht werden, sprich der Anschluss limitiert bei etwa 550 MB/s.

Bei dir würde ich mal kontrollieren ob du bevor Windows installiert wurde auch den HostController auf AHCI gestellt hast... 

Schmeiß mal den "AS SSD" Benchmark an und schau ob oben links in der Ecke alles in grün steht - falls nicht ist die SSD falsch eingerichtet worden.


----------



## kegg (25. April 2015)

Hier der Benchmark von AS SSD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie ich das sehe, ist alles bis auf die 4k Werte im Rahmen. Wenn ich diese Werte mit denen von HWLuxx vergleiche, sind die doch deutlich abweichend. -> Samsung SSD 840 EVO mit 120, 250 und 500 GB im Test

Ansonsten scheint aber ja alles in Ordnung zu sein oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2015)

Passt alles wie es soll  --> bitte wieder zurück zu Threadthema.


----------



## Shinchyko (25. April 2015)

Hier mal meine beiden Benches.  Hab aber noch das alte Bios Upgrade drauf. Das wo es den ersten Patch gab. Magican möcchte meine SSD nicht updaten und die neue ISO ist doch meines Wissens für DOS Upgrade?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (26. April 2015)

Ich hab meine alte 840Evo inzwischen als externe USB3-Platte im Einsatz. Rennt ganz gut in dem externen Gehäuse 
Frage mich nur, wie es dann mit dem neuen Algorithmus funktioniert. Da muss die Platte ja auch permanent angeschlossen sein :/
Aber wie ist es jetzt mit dem Update? Habe es bei der Platte noch nicht probiert, ob man es über USB updaten kann. Werde dann berichten ob es geklappt hat.

EDIT: geht nicht über USB3. Selbst wenn ich Magician neu starte, seh ich zwar die externe Platte, aber man bekommt keine Informationen von der Platte und kann auch sonst nichts damit machen. Muss also über Sata angeschlossen sein. Schade.


----------



## Merrel (26. April 2015)

Leider kommen wieder Einbrüche nach dem Firmware Update + Optimierung


----------



## Defenz0r (26. April 2015)

Schade, bei mir funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Kannst du mir mal Bitte sagen wie viele Daten du bereits geschrieben hast? Bei mir sind es bloß 6.13TB

Was soll eigentlich dieser Lila Pfeil auf deinem Bild?
Schaut aus als ob du Malware auf dem Rechner hast oder ähnliches.
ES könnte auch an deiner Konfiguration liegen usw.

@MDJ, ausbauen einbauen flashen ausbauen einbauen profit...


----------



## Merrel (26. April 2015)

2.41 TB


----------



## Defenz0r (27. April 2015)

Ne also bei der geringen Datenmenge ist das nicht normal.
Überprüfe mal alle Kabelverbindungen im PC.
Hast du schonmal versucht das ganze auf einem frisch installierten Windows zu testen?
Vielleicht hast du einfach nur viel Müll drauf.
Wie viel Speicher ist auf deiner SSD belegt?
Meine hat 67,4GB freien Speicher von 120GB, da ich sämtliche Ordner manuell säubere.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2015)

Der Algorithmus soll ja unbemerkt im Hintergrund laufen, das wird eine Weile dauern bis der sich durchgearbeitet hat.
Das wird sicher nicht sofort nach dem Update funktionieren.


----------



## iReckyy (27. April 2015)

Hier sind mal meine "Werte".

So sah es vor der Optimierung aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So danach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Durchlauf von HD-Tune sah es erst sehr gut aus, dann ist sie eingeknickt. Bei allen anderen Tests danach blieb es so, siehe Bilder. Warum geht sie jetzt nicht auf ~400+Mb/s hoch?

Habe das Optimieren schon 2x durchlaufen lassen.

Außerdem stört mich dieser Fehler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschrieben wurde sie insgesamt mit 5,76Tb. Es sind knapp 28Gb von 250Gb frei.


Grüße.


----------



## Defenz0r (28. April 2015)

Für die Optimale Performance wäre es ratsam 20-30% einer SSD freizuhalten.
Der Fehler deutet auf einen Defekt hin, wenn es dir noch möglich ist, sende die SSD beim Herstellern ein bzw verlange Ersatz.


----------



## iReckyy (28. April 2015)

Habe inzwischen etwas Platz geschaffen, ca 60Gb, aber sie geht nicht über 375Mb/s. Auch nicht nacht erneuter Optimierung.
Sie ist definitiv über S-ATA III angeschlossen.

Also könnte der Fehler etwas damit zu tun haben?

Einschicken ist doof...  Ist die Systemplatte.


----------



## Defenz0r (28. April 2015)

Backup machen, zweite SSD kaufen, (alte SSD einsenden)alte SSD kommt repariert / ersetzt zurück, alte SSD verkaufen.
Wiederherstellung des Backups auf zweite SSD -> Profit?


----------



## iReckyy (28. April 2015)

Okay, werde ich mal drüber nachdenken..


----------



## Merrel (28. April 2015)

Eigentlich schon traurig das es jetzt immer noch nicht richtig läuft bei manchen =(


----------



## Defenz0r (29. April 2015)

Das müsste man genauer untersuchen.
Eine SSD kann ja schon vor dem Firmwareupgrade beschädigt gewesen sein.


----------



## Merrel (30. April 2015)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Das müsste man genauer untersuchen.
> Eine SSD kann ja schon vor dem Firmwareupgrade beschädigt gewesen sein.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob es rein rechtlich möglich ist unter der Prämisse die SSD direkt bei Samsung reklamieren zu lassen. Normaler weise wurde ja gesagt das es aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit ja nicht geht. Aber es ist anscheint so dass das ein oder andere Firmware Upgrade das eigentliche Ziel also die Ausbesserung schon verhindern hat.


----------



## Merrel (5. Mai 2015)

Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Abductee (5. Mai 2015)

Ich hab alle meine TLC-Samsungs verkauft und gegen Crucial ersetzt.
Die Benchmarks sind viel zu dicht beieinander als das man nur mit Scheuklappen die SSD`s auswählt.
Da ist ein guter Kundensupport viel mehr wert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob es rein rechtlich möglich ist unter der Prämisse die SSD direkt bei Samsung reklamieren zu lassen.



natürlich ist das möglich - Samsung wird die SSD annehmen und dir wieder zurückschicken sowie jegliche Garantieansprüche oder ähnliches ablehnen.

Dann kannste noch hingehen und versuchen irgendwas einzuklagen... gegen eine Firma mit 250 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz pro Jahr die jeden Tag mehr für Anwälte ausgibt als du in deinem ganzen Leben je verdienen wirst.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Merrel (5. Mai 2015)

Danke


----------



## TheSir99 (6. Mai 2015)

Am besten nichts (mehr) kaufen, wo Samsung drauf steht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2015)

Ohne Samsung verteidigen zu wollen (das hier war/ist wirklich ein tiefer Griff ins Klo), aber wenn ich immer von einem ganzen Konzern nichts mehr kaufen wollte der irgendwann einmal nen Bock geschossen hat dürfte man gar nichts mehr kaufen. Wenns nach verwerflichen Geschäftspraktiken geht kannste die ganzen Branchenriesen sowieso alle in einen Sack stecken und draufhauen, triffst immer den richtigen.


----------



## Merrel (7. Mai 2015)

Klingt angemessen


----------



## Merrel (31. Mai 2015)

Und hat der Patch bei jemanden auf dauer geholfen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2015)

Das ständige neu schreiben alter Daten im Hintergrund funktioniert - meine 840EVO zeigt keinerlei Performanceprobleme mehr. Wie viel der Controller dafür im Hintergrund rödeln muss und wie viel P/E-Zyklen da wirklich verballert werden weiß aber wohl nur Samsung alleine.


----------



## OC.Conny (31. Mai 2015)

Habe mir die Firmware auch die Tage gezogen für die EVO 840 Serie aber gibt es da auch schon ein Update für die 840 PRO Serie? Mit der sieht es von der Leistung auch nicht viel besser aus bei mir


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2015)

Die 840 Pro ist überhaupt nicht betroffen.
Die hat keinen TLC.


----------



## OC.Conny (31. Mai 2015)

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst . . . und trotzdem habe ich miserable Werte grade beim schreiben nur noch die hälfte der normalen Performence.

Bei der EVO hat die Firmware wirklich was gebracht läuft so gut wie am ersten Tag - hoffentlich bleibt es auch so.


----------



## Merrel (31. Mai 2015)

schön das auch mal was positives kommt  Aber mal so kurz gefragt. Würdet ihr selbst noch Samsung SSD's Kaufen/Empfehlen nach der Aktion mit der 840er?

Edit:

@OC.Conny

Ort: wo die Sonne nie hinscheint

Meinst du damit Bielefeld?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2015)

Merrel schrieb:


> schön das auch mal was positives kommt  Aber mal so kurz gefragt. Würdet ihr selbst noch Samsung SSD's Kaufen/Empfehlen nach der Aktion mit der 840er?



Siehe Post #132. 

Das einzige was ich vorerst nicht mehr tun werde ist TLC-Nand kaufen.


----------



## OC.Conny (31. Mai 2015)

@Merrel . . . nein am Arsch der Welt


----------



## hbf878 (31. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie viel der Controller dafür im Hintergrund rödeln muss und wie viel P/E-Zyklen da wirklich verballert werden weiß aber wohl nur Samsung alleine.


Gibt's in den SMART-Werten nicht einen "Average Block Erase Count" oder so? Daran könnte man die _write amplification_ abschätzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2015)

In den SMART-Werten gibts natürlich einen Wert für Anzahl P/E-Zyklen, aber Smart-Werte unterliuegen keiner Norm und keiner Regelung, sprich der Hersteller des Laufwerkes kann da abspeichern und reinschreiben was er will.

Die Schreibzyklen, die durch diese Nummer hier vorgenommen werden tauchen schlichtweg nirgends auf... Zumindest sehe ich bei meinem Laufwerk keine Veränderung am entsprechenden Wert wenn ich nicht selbst was schreibe. Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass Samsung diese Zyklen einfach untern Tisch fallen lässt. 

Spielt ja auch keine Rolle, der Wert für die "Fitness" des laufwerks und Werte wie etwa die Verschleißregulierung sind ja ohnehin die wichtigeren und hier wird auch nicht getrickst (da sonst SMART sinnlos wäre).


----------



## tribulaun (23. Juni 2015)

Erfolgt der kontinuirliche refresh im Hintergrund durch die Firmware (auf der SSD) oder durch Magician. Falls er auf Magician läuft, kann man den Prozess irgendwo anstoßen bzw. einmal einen kompletten refresh durchlaufen lassen?
Anbei mein Screenshot von HD Tune. Sieht für mich so aus als wenn die ssd noch nicht so ganz rund läuft. Oder? Vorallem zu Beginn des Tests.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2015)

Die aktuelle Firmware refreshed im Hintergrund automatisch wenn die SSD sonst nichts zu tun hat. Das dauert natürlich einige Zeit - einfach nächste Woche nochmal benchen, dann sollten die Werte wieder ok sein.

Deine Werte sind bereits besser als bei unbearbeiteten SSDs, sprich der Controller hat bereits begonnen mit dem Refresh (sonst sähe es so aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-evo-trotzt-patch-keine-besserung-840-evo.png)

Wenn das zu lange dauert kann man den Vorgang auch manuell per Magician lostreten (Performance Optimization --> advanced). Je nach Größe der SSD dauert der Vorgang ca. 15-60 Minuten.


----------



## tribulaun (23. Juni 2015)

ein advanced gibt es bei mir nicht und wenn ich bei Performance Optimization auf start klicke dauert der Vorgang nur etwa 10s
Anbei ein Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2015)

tribulaun schrieb:


> ein advanced gibt es bei mir nicht



Dann hast du nicht die aktuelle Version des Tools (Version 4.6).
Diese findest du hier: http://ssd.samsungsemi.com/ecomobile/ssd/update1.do?fname=/Samsung_Magician_Setup_v46.zip


----------



## tribulaun (24. Juni 2015)

aja Tatsache, danke! Jetzt nach dem update sieht es wieder gut aus.
Magician hatte vor kurzem ein update gemacht daher hatte ich angenommen ich habe die neueste Version

komischwerweise lassen sich jetzt die smartwerte nicht mehr auslesen bzw. es wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt wieviel die SSD bereits beschrieben wurde, normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2015)

Die SMART-Werte sollten sich nach wie vor auslesen lassen. Wenn der Magician damit Probleme haben sollte kann man auch die Freeware "CrystalDiskInfo" verwenden - die liest alles aus was dem Laufwerk zu entnehmen ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Juni 2015)

Bei mir zeigt Magican es an Gut 5,33 TB Total Bytes Written.


----------



## tribulaun (24. Juni 2015)

Crystel schafft es, Magician schafft es auch nach erneuter installation nicht mmhh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merrel (10. September 2015)

Hmm, sehr komisch. Aber Hauptsache ist es das es irgendwo besser geworden ist!


----------

